# What is your worse apocalyptic nightmare?



## BudsGras (Feb 23, 2012)

My vote would be a polar shift causing mass floods and drowning. I guess this is due to where I almost drowned when I was younger.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Dysentery.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

::redsnipe:: I have weighed a lot of things and my memory reaches pretty far back. Personally, I place no stock in an EMP event. I also have no reason to believe there will be any sort of polar shift, it has never happened. 2012 holds no water either, if it did trust me the governments would be underground already. Financial and societal collapse is plenty real though, and it's quietly spreading all over the globe. Syria, Iraq, Tunisia, Egypt and now more are beginning to see the effect of the elite banksters doings.

My worst nightmare would _have_ to be crazy Americans in a very desperate situation going out of their skulls. In a city as big as this one, it's going to be abysmal at best. It only took five inches of snow here to cause several deaths, and that was just a little snow. Luckily our farms are pretty well hidden and defensible but numbers vs smaller numbers always win. That's my two cents, people.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Nuclear war, or a small nuclear exchange, I cannot prep for this so it scares me to hell, frightening, utterly frightening.


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival (Mar 3, 2012)

Remember this lesson from almost every single zombie movie: The people you need to deal with are worse and more scary than the zombies.


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

Leon said:


> ...Financial and societal collapse is plenty real though, and it's quietly spreading all over the globe. Syria, Iraq, Tunisia, Egypt and now more are beginning to see the effect of the elite banksters doings.


We are so close to economic collapse (imo) that it scares the hell outta me. If the US loses reserve currency status, we'll make the Weimar Repuplic look like a picnic.

That's what scares me most. Not having enough resources to feed my family.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

My worst nightmare is that if a natural disaster occurs and my family is separated. Economic collapse would be pretty devastating, but if we were together we could make it. 2 of my sons and my 5 grandchildren live in South Louisiana and subject to major flooding on a good day. I keep trying to get them to higher ground, but so far no luck.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Social Unrest (WROL) due to a major catastrophe with long term effects. Oh, and FEMA Camps.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well, to sum it all up , economy failing most likely and very soon. No.2 would have to be an emp event, that would take the entire grid down. And to top it all off, O Great One being re-elected, which would take us down the bad roads even faster


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

I live in the 4th largest city In the U.S. and a nuke hitting the center of downtown is a scary thIng to think about.


----------



## Washingtonprep (May 14, 2012)

I don't think nukes will ever be fired until years of fighting made a country desperate and have to have a way out. Destroying a city or the landscape(and resources) that surround it gives no real benifit to those doing the bombing other than to demoralize or destroy a population with no plans of using the country or it's resources(which we have plenty of that would make us a target to a good old fashioned ground invasion)

My biggest fear is that I'm not as ready(in regards to food and water storage) as I would like to be. I recently in the last six months became a prepper so my stockpile is pathetic but I'm confident in my skills and the knowledge I carry with me


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

I kind of agree with Leon. In a truly dire situation, however it presents itself, the _other survivors_ will end up being the biggest and most terrifying threat.

It's been reported by other board members as already starting to show its ugly face after only a three day power outage! Stolen generators, siphoned gasoline, fist fights at the few gas stations that actually had power, potential fights over bottled water even. And that's after a three day power outage. Can you imagine if there was no discernible end in sight?

I don't expend energy worrying about the event. The event will be what it will be. It's the other people (who did NOT prepare) that I lose sleep over.


----------



## bigdv519 (Apr 30, 2012)

One of my biggest fears is being seperated from family when the S does HTF. We live in Houston and the evacuation for Rita was a giant cluster ****. 25 hrs to get to San Antonio!! And its normally a 3 to 3.5 hr drive. We spent 6 hrs INSIDE of Houston just getting thru traffic. 

My GF works at a couple of different libraries near my job, and I've mapped out a couple of different driving routes to get to her asap, and even a couple of walking routes...but quick reaction is what is going to save us...I always have news radio playing on the radio in my office just so I'm ahead of the game. 

I know my mom will be at her house, and most likely my Dad will be at his job, as will my brothers...its just so frustrating that at any given moment in a normal day, the people that I need to have together (12 of us) will be at 7 different locations. We need a better plan, and we need it yesterday.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

My absolutely worse fear would be to be trapped in an elevator for over an hour with my ex-wife,,,after that I will go next with an economic melt down that will last long enough to drive the crazies out of their houses hunting for food and water. People will do anything when they get hungry enough or thirsty enough. This will not take as long as most people might think and in fact there will be killings over food/water within 5 days of a melt down.


----------



## iPrep (Apr 15, 2012)

My worst fear would be the sun going out somehow. Would not be fun at all.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree. Nukes is a very least probable thing to happen/ but it is a scary thought. I havent read 1 second after, just the synopsis, and it is not good. I am also worried about hurricanes. Since it can be devastating. I have never evacuated. Since i am in fairly high enough ground. And if i need to, i can always go to my parents home, since their house is better fortified.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

After watching the effects of this summer's drought and heat here in NW Arkansas for the 2nd. year in row I am now wondering if global warming might not be the trigger for SHTF. I have seen ponds and lakes dried up to dust that according to old timers 80+ years old, has never dried up. Forget the local crops unless they were small enough to water they are long gone. The ranchers cannot feed nor water their livestock and are selling them off for a fraction of what they have invested in them. Corn prices have increased 40%+ coming close to a 40 year record at $7.990 a bushel. This drought and heat has set records all over America and now effects over 51% of mid America with no relief in sight. This will have a quick impact on all food prices and staples to the point that things might soon teeter on people deciding to take what they want from those that have it. Scary times in my opinion.


----------



## David Davidson (Jul 20, 2012)

The possibility that during a SHTF situation the National Guard won't let people out of the city, or that my stubborn family will decide to go to a FEMA camp or something similar, and I will have to choose between going with them and dying or leaving on my own.


----------



## Chef (Jul 26, 2012)

My worst nightmare is the fact that agencies such as FEMA and DHS would take over and be in charge. They scare me more than the zombies do.


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

That, and being caught in a target-rich environment without a boomstick.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When the muslim world gets nuclear weapons it'll really hit the fan.
For example Iran has at least 3 cold war-surplus russki Kilo-class submarines and at least a dozen Ghadir-class midget subs, any of which could sneak submerged to just offshore of any coastal city in the world, deposit a nuke bomb on the seabed with a time fuse, then skedaddle before it went off, letting the resultant tsunami and radioactive fallout zap the city- 
Seabed detonation test-






Iranian Kilo-









http://www.nti.org/analysis/articles/iran-submarine-capabilities/


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

My worst nightmare would be to wake up in 1994 and still be married to my first wife.
Nuclear wae , depression earth quake and war are second to this.
Third is being surrounded by paranoid survivalist wanting my box of Cracker Jacks.
No really it would be following the false christ. 
Read The Book and open your eyes.


----------



## derfootmarcus (Sep 8, 2012)

My biggest fear would have to be a nuclear war as well as a hacking of the power/economic system.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

For bigtime shock and trauma, finding your banks doors locked in your face when you went to draw out your cash would take some beating..
The poor schmucks below had to endure it last year when their bank was on the verge of going bust and it shut up shop for a while.
Same thing has happened at other banks around the world too for assorted reasons, including times of national emergency.
So in a SHTF scenario our governments will no doubt close ALL banks to stop us getting at our money, what an absolute nightmare that'd be!


----------



## earnestbzvsh (Aug 27, 2012)

*shoes question again please?*

I bought my son a pair of formal shoes the other day and have notices the shoes are getting worn on the front sole. I can't pin point what is damaging the shoes as the boy seems to have a normal walking posture. Could it me due to propelling his skate board?


----------



## leandrorxdsh (Aug 28, 2012)

*organizing shoes question, need practical ideas?*

I would like to get some designer shoes made for me with my name printed on the shoes as well as the soles. I am not sure what the cost will be and would like to find out this information before ordering or searching for any. Is there any other information I need to consider?


----------



## mossberg500 (Nov 4, 2012)

WW3 is the worst in my head. The next is being invaded after the American people are disarmed. The last and most likely is economic collapse. Which I'm not looking forward to killing people for what I was worked hard to build. I have killed in war and do not want to kill again. But I might have too.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Social Unrest (WROL) due to a major catastrophe with long term effects. Oh, and FEMA Camps.


That's a great signature! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

My worst fear is that when SHTF I'll be laid up with a broken leg or something and be unable to operate effectively. That would truly suck. :shock:


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> Dysentery.


That would TRULY be a CRAPPY End!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Viral Outbreak: Natural or Weaponized...
Think Ebola Aids spread like the swine flu or bird flu.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Riots or civil unrest caused by either a political event such as an assassination (see WWI) or some sort of natural disaster creating chronic food and water shortages. Civilization starts to break down fast when people are hungry or thirsty for more than a week....

I remember the riots after MLK was killed, Watts riots in LA, Compton/Rodney King, Tulsa, etc. Income inequality, economic downturn leading to a financial collapse, sudden crash of finance capitalism, and people who cannot feed their families -- this is what worries me the most. Because I see it only getting worse, and no one has been able to curtail it -- we can only delay the onset. But it is worsening.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

The day the shit hits the fan in California is, heaven forbid the day when all the Welfare checks either dont come, or bounce from economic collapse.


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

Governmental Tyranny


----------



## CraZed_ConSpirator (Nov 16, 2012)

Newbee reply here -> IMHO, we should ALL be bracing ourselves and preparing for ... a giant solar 'storm' on the level of the one that fried the burgeoning 'electrical grid' (tiny as it was and consisting mostly of telegraph wires) way back in 1859. Do a little research on the great "Carrington Flare" and you'll see I mean. Folks, the global power industry basically has its collective head in the sand on this one. When (NOT IF!) a huge geomagnetic event occurs, we could be without power for years and, basically, be propelled right back into the stone age! This is not a joke!


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> After watching the effects of this summer's drought and heat here in NW Arkansas for the 2nd. year in row I am now wondering if global warming might not be the trigger for SHTF. I have seen ponds and lakes dried up to dust that according to old timers 80+ years old, has never dried up. Forget the local crops unless they were small enough to water they are long gone. The ranchers cannot feed nor water their livestock and are selling them off for a fraction of what they have invested in them. Corn prices have increased 40%+ coming close to a 40 year record at $7.990 a bushel. This drought and heat has set records all over America and now effects over 51% of mid America with no relief in sight. This will have a quick impact on all food prices and staples to the point that things might soon teeter on people deciding to take what they want from those that have it. Scary times in my opinion.


 Nostradamus wrote that the day would come when an ounce of fresh water would be more valuable than an ounce of gold.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Global one world, liberal government, with complete disarmament of the American people without a fight and further slavery to the lazy, entitlement masses till I'm too old to care anymore.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Leon said:


> I also have no reason to believe there will be any sort of polar shift, it has never happened.


It has happened before. discoverynews.us



Verteidiger said:


> Riots or civil unrest caused by either a political event such as an assassination (see WWI) or some sort of natural disaster creating chronic food and water shortages. Civilization starts to break down fast when people are hungry or thirsty for more than a week....
> 
> I remember the riots after MLK was killed, Watts riots in LA, Compton/Rodney King, Tulsa, etc. Income inequality, economic downturn leading to a financial collapse, sudden crash of finance capitalism, and people who cannot feed their families -- this is what worries me the most. Because I see it only getting worse, and no one has been able to curtail it -- we can only delay the onset. But it is worsening.


I believe this is the biggest possibility. We are sooo close to in now.



bigdogbuc said:


> Social Unrest (WROL) due to a major catastrophe with long term effects. Oh, and FEMA Camps.


This is also a real possibility and could be caused by a number of events. FEMA/DHS camps scare me silly too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In-laws.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Societal failure regardless of the cause, once society fails nothing is left and anarchy reins.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> In-laws.


Outlaws?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not too worried about a Nuclear War, asteroid, sudden polar shift, etc, mostly because I'll probably die quickly, and not have time to really need to try and survive. My real fear, however, is an EMP, especially if it's targeted only at the US and/or Western Europe. Besides the obvious potential problems to the grid, any effects an EMP could have on automobiles is scary, and the sheer number of unknowns is truly horrifying. Sure, plenty of people claim it won't really be that bad, but with no honest-to-goodness test, or proof, it makes you wonder.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fedorthedog said:


> Outlaws?


I'd be the outlaw if the inlaws showed up.

The second set, that is. They are the only ones who live close enough to drop by.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Probably the worst is one of the most likely and that would be a complete collapse of our monetary system. If money loose its value then the governments would start to fail, what can you do if you have no way of paying the police, military and how long would any one work with out a pay check. We had plagues, volcanoes, earth quakes and just about everything you can thing of and came through it but when Rome collapsed because of some the same things we are doing now, it brought in the dark ages which took over 600 years to recover.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

1- eating my wife's cooking
2- being forced to eat her cooking
3- hurricane (cat3 or above)
4- financial collapse like Greece
5- dirty bomb set off by Islamists.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Call me boring, but, my two most likely scenarios are Climate Change, causing water shortages and crop failure, combined with intolerable heat and vicious storms.....OR Pandemic. We are really overdue on the Pandemic issue...or both. In a pandemic, if you get sick you will likely die. We don't have a medical system that can handle this. 

I figure if it is a super volcano, comet or polar shift I will kiss my rump goodbye. Maybe I could survive a nuclear war where I live, but I'm not sure I want to. Orwellian Dystopia? Not sure about that one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

47% going to the on line account and finding out Obama has not recharged their debit card


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll repeat my feared scenario.

China is hungry, needs food, and droughts have put them in a bind. They can't grow enough,
can't buy enough, and people are going to starve there; so they set forth a necessary plan:

1) They create a North Korean fishing vessel of about 200 feet and an Iranian submarine "research" vessel,

2) They use these vessels to launch a catastrophic EMP attack on the United States, and 
the world see's that North Korea and Iran did it;

3) China, Russia and the United States retaliate with nuclear weapons destroying
both North Korea and Iran - two problems solved. A lot less people to feed.

4) 4 months after the EMP event China lands blue helmets in California to help 
out with the farming and peace keeping. Russia lands its troops on the East 
coast for the same cause and India moves in on the South. (notice how nice
it was for Russia and China to hand Texas off to the Indians). 

5) We become slaves for China's new food bank; we maximize our crop out
put for their gain and get "peace" in return. How nice.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Looking at past history the longest lasting is an economic breakdown, and the way everything is intertwined today it could be devastating. When the Roman empire collapsed it took over 600 years to recuperate. Also remember economic problems almost always lead to wars.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> (notice how nice it was for Russia and China to hand Texas off to the Indians).


Been a long time since we played cowboys and indians. But, what the heck, I'm game.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you consider that in Chicago if a gang banger shoots but does not kill someone there is only a 6% chance they will be prosecuted even if caught .
If they kill some one and are caught only about a 33% chance they will be prosecuted. Often they know who did it but DA does not want the public pressure that comes from the prosecution.
In a city like Milwaukee much higher chance they will be prosecuted but they will be back on the street is a short time. If they are in a city like Madison WI they will be put on a bus to Milwaukee ,Racine or Chicago with a one way ticket before they kill someone.
We have to try and live in this world the have created. After the Watts riots and the days of rage we quiet the riots down with cash we passed it like like crazy still are only now we are passing out more than we have. When it breaks all heck will break loose and no amount of signing in the park is going to even slow it down. 
I do not fear the weather ,we will deal with. I do not fear the sun we will cover up I do do fear the socialist there is no protection.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The US government realizes that it can not fund it's promised liabilities and liberal programs,
Decides to start purchasing it's own treassury bonds at 85 billion per month, with an undisclosed time frame, tied to the rate of unemployment, which is falsly reported from heavely manipulated numbers to prop up the controlling administrations, re-election run, These numbers will later be "revised" to the actual numbers after the re-election but at that point it will be to late.
The self imposed congressional debt limit will stand in the way of the hiden socialistic agenda. The government will temporarily suspend the ceiling, to allow congess to pay it's bills allowing the government to not default on repayment of it's already sold treasury bonds.
The national debt increases at a geometric rate, only to be demonstrated by a vertical line, published by the us treasury report.
The total of the national debt and unfunded liabilities totals 87 trillion dollars, many times that of the total gross domestic product of the nation.
The intrest payments alone equal more than that of the entire GDP.
The government begins devaluation of the currency to maintain the daily public services.
Foreighn countrys who have invested in treasureys and US currency dollars, realize the US government is on a path of uncontrolled devaluation.
One of the big holders of US debt decides to dump it's currency holdings, the us dollar plunges in value, sending a panic in the currency market
Other countrys follow.
A meeting is held, by China Japan, Germany, Russia, the five opec nations, they all decide to give up on the US dollar as a reserve currency, and monitize a new currency to use for exchange for energy products.
The US currency becomes completely worthless within a month.
Because most of our oil consumption is imported, gas oil and diesel fuel import is stopped, we are totally dependant on 25% of the normal supply, the price rises uncontrollably.
All goods, sold at walwart that every one has become accustome to buying from China are no longer imported, because their is no reasonable exchange rate.
Farmers can not secure fuel to complete a crop planting and harvest, so a 30% decrease in crop production occurs.
Food prices go out of control, the government can no longer fund social program payments, and the small checks being received by 47% of the population are not enough to buy food.
Fuel and Food riots begin in all major cities. 
Martial Law is enforced, the armed citzens defend them selves. Cival war.
Russia China Iran Iraq North Korea, all see this as an opratunity,
They attack Isreal first, then the us All out Nuclear war ensues
Obama, is killed trying to escape to an under ground bunker.
He reserects himself three days latter........


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Global thermonuclear war.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So whats my worst apocalyptic nightmare? 
It's the one I don't wake up from or wake up to that is truley frightening. 
They are all scary some more than others.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Well we will see if they have been telling us everything about the asteroid DA14 that is to pass by some time today . Most of the time asteroids don't travel by them selves and now this just in from Russia and if this is some tag alongs of DA14 it sure is closer then 14,000 miles or so although I still don't think we will get hit by DA14 and even if it did it wouldn't be an EOTWAWKI event only equal to 2.4 megaton blast but would damage a city.
Meteorite crash in Russia: UFO fears spark panic in the Urals (VIDEO, PHOTOS) ? RT

Edit: Now the head lines say Russia shot down the meteorite and people are to pick up their kids from school as stay home. This is on a major Russian station. Trying to shoot down a meteorite doesn't make any since and I doubt they could hit something moving 17,000 mph. I got a feeling that we will never no the truth of what went on.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Been a long time since we played cowboys and indians. But, what the heck, I'm game.


me too, sure, I'll play. This is my kind of 1st person shooter game.
If you fellers thought I was abrasive in my post, think of how much
of a d*ck I will be in a squabble with a bunch of ******.

I think my greatest fear would be failing to be in on the fight. When I was
a young man, I had the stamina but lacked experience and confidence. Now
That I know what to do, I fear most that I will let those I care for most down
when it counts. Hopefully that fear will help buck up an old guy like myself...

punch <<(also part Sioux)


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Call Russia there gonna have the best anti ballistic missile system in the world after this event. +1 for responsible World politics. **** what they do to there own people a syndrome were learning well ourselves. God bless Stalin.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Call Russia there gonna have the best anti ballistic missile system in the world after this event. +1 for responsible World politics. **** what they do to there own people a syndrome were learning well ourselves. God bless Stalin.


Stalin is exactly where he deserves to be. Its gonna be "Red Dawn" with out all the silly kids. "Wolverines!"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

punch said:


> punch <<(also part Sioux)


LOL, Ripon was talking about people from India. ::rambo::


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

GW Bush becoming president again -Worst president ever, then followed by 2nd worst. When it is all over, it will be 16 years of Bush/Obama. 

Truly my nightmare.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Financial Collapse, New Madrid Fault, Civil War and an EMP due to a nuke or a solar flare. That is the top of my list.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shadownmss said:


> Financial Collapse, New Madrid Fault, Civil War and an EMP due to a nuke or a solar flare. That is the top of my list.


Mostly agree with this but I would put Civil War before the New Madrid fault.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Solar Storm - November 18, 1882

- It produced a compass bearing deflection of nearly 2 degrees, All telegraphic transactions east of the Mississippi River and north of Washington D.C came to a halt. A large sunspot was then seen covering an area of more than three thousand millions of square miles. Simultaneously with the appearance of the spot, magnetic disturbances at the observatory in Greenwich increased in frequency and violence, other symptoms were noticed throughout the length of the British Isles. Telegraphic communication was greatly interfered with. The signal bells on many of the railway lines were rung, and some of the operators received shocks from their instruments. Lastly, on November 17, a superb aurora was witnessed, the culminating feature of which was the appearance, at about six o'clock in the evening, of a mysterious beam of greenish light, in shape something like a cigar, and many degrees in length, which rose in the east and crossed the sky at a pace much quicker than but nearly as even as that of sun, moon, or stars, till it set in the west two minutes after its rising. The daily press was burdened with accounts of widespread magnetic disturbance, in some places telegraphic communication was suspended. In Milwaukee the carbons in the electric lamps were lighted, rendered incandescent by currents of electricity flowing on the wires. At other locations,* switchboards in telegraph offices were set on fire and sending keys were melted,* while electric balls were seen hovering on the telegraph in Nebraska.

Archive of the most severe solar storms


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

amym505 said:


> My worst nightmare is that if a natural disaster occurs and my family is separated. Economic collapse would be pretty devastating, but if we were together we could make it. 2 of my sons and my 5 grandchildren live in South Louisiana and subject to major flooding on a good day. I keep trying to get them to higher ground, but so far no luck.


Our economy is already collapsing little by little everyday, it's just a matter of time before the bottom falls out, and when all hell breaks loose, my* worst nightmare is having my family seperated too*. My husband works 40 miles away, and one son is planning on attending college 100 miles away after graduation.

I fear not having enough prepped, and protecting those preps. And I pray that the small community I live in can manage to pull together and try to support each other, but that's just a pipe dream. We have way to many that would rather spend welfare money on hard dope than on common neccessities.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Our economy is already collapsing little by little everyday, it's just a matter of time before the bottom falls out, and when all hell breaks loose, my* worst nightmare is having my family seperated too*. My husband works 40 miles away, and one son is planning on attending college 100 miles away after graduation.


I understand that. My wife is an elementary school librarian on the other side of a major metropolitan area in the hood. She drives 1.5hrs each way. If it happens when she is at school, I just pray she can make it here. That a lot of territory to cover.



Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> I fear not having enough prepped, and protecting those preps. And I pray that the small community I live in can manage to pull together and try to support each other, but that's just a pipe dream. We have way to many that would rather spend welfare money on hard dope than on common neccessities.


Now here you may get lucky. Unless they are hooked up with a major gang, chances are they will get themselves killed early on. Stop and think, most of these people aren't too bright.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I understand that. My wife is an elementary school librarian on the other side of a major metropolitan area in the hood. She drives 1.5hrs each way. If it happens when she is at school, I just pray she can make it here. That a lot of territory to cover.


What do you do in that instance? I would go into panic mode, then calm myself and go into overdrive going through any plans I had and waiting impatiently!



> Now here you may get lucky. Unless they are hooked up with a major gang, chances are they will get themselves killed early on. Stop and think, most of these people aren't too bright.


No gang affilitation here. Just rurals that started out growing dope, now are playing chemist in thier mommas kitchen. And your right, they aren't too bright. If they'd been real bright to start with, they'd went to school and been pharmacist, not closet chemist putting household chemicals in thier bodies that have poison control numbers in bold printed on the label!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> What do you do in that instance? I would go into panic mode, then calm myself and go into overdrive going through any plans I had and waiting impatiently!


There is nothing I can do but pray. She's not real fond of guns but being with the school system, it's against the law to have a weapon even in her car so that's out. I could try to find her but there are at least 4 different ways she could come home.

I work about 20 miles north of here and know I could make it if I needed to.



Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> No gang affilitation here. Just rurals that started out growing dope, now are playing chemist in thier mommas kitchen. And your right, they aren't too bright. If they'd been real bright to start with, they'd went to school and been pharmacist, not closet chemist putting household chemicals in thier bodies that have poison control numbers in bold printed on the label!


Yeah those people are morons and will do some really stupid stuff to get themselves killed early on.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Obama


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

Fast Zombies, like in WWZ. Geez, that would be a horror.


----------



## scott-g (Mar 14, 2013)

For me its my wife is 30 miles from me. My 18 month old daughter is 14 miles from her. My step son is 8 miles from the baby. And my oldest daughter is 21 miles from Him. all in a metropolitan area. Where there is only 3 bridges to cross a river to get my oldest. not sure what to do about it but I've been racking my brain. My wife works by the airport and would be "safe"er. but like I'm gonna be able to get within 10 miles of the airport once the SHTF....any suggestions? also i drive my B.O.V. daily.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

scott-g said:


> For me its my wife is 30 miles from me. My 18 month old daughter is 14 miles from her. My step son is 8 miles from the baby. And my oldest daughter is 21 miles from Him. all in a metropolitan area. Where there is only 3 bridges to cross a river to get my oldest. not sure what to do about it but I've been racking my brain. My wife works by the airport and would be "safe"er. but like I'm gonna be able to get within 10 miles of the airport once the SHTF....any suggestions? also i drive my B.O.V. daily.


The only thing I can think of is if you all sit down with a map and make a plan on where to meet and who picks up who. Remember 10 miles can be walked in a day with just a bottle of water.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I too fear seperation from the family in a SHTF scenario. I work about 13 miles South from home and have walked it, just to time the trip, using major roadways. I have a topigraphical layout of mostly undeveloped routes but I have to make it about 5 miles to get to them. My daughter works about 5 miles from the homestead and she is between me and the house while I am at work, but it requires me traveling in heavey populated and well travelled areas. Her husband works all over the region and coud be anywhere on any given day. We need to come up with a no cellular communication plan for him.

My wife works at a major hospital about 15 miles West from home, and it is sprawling suburbia between home and there, and between my work and her work. Depending on the situation, they could deem her essential and try and keep her there. This isn't necssarily a bad thing, as she would be relatively safe early on and it buys me time. 

My son is recently unemployed and living back home, again (sigh). However, he's a big healthy strapping lad and our toddler Granddaughter is in daycare just a few hundred yards from the house. Retrieving her and then home base security is/would be his priority, along with working with the neighbors who I know are go to folks. 

My "Get Me Home Bag" is in a constant state of flux, lol.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is to be the last man on earth,and the only women left are janet reno and dianne feinstein.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Prince Humperdink said:


> Mine is to be the last man on earth,and the only women left are janet reno and dianne feinstein.


This possibility is why you always save one bullet, just in case.......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine is Biden runs for president with Odrama for VP. Stupid democrats would fall head over heals voting for those idiots AGAIN. Imagine how bad it would be after being "ruled" for 16 years by those idiots.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

correction,

What is going to happen is Michelle is going to run as president and Hussein, is going to run as VP


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

scott-g said:


> For me its my wife is 30 miles from me. My 18 month old daughter is 14 miles from her. My step son is 8 miles from the baby. And my oldest daughter is 21 miles from Him. all in a metropolitan area. Where there is only 3 bridges to cross a river to get my oldest. not sure what to do about it but I've been racking my brain. My wife works by the airport and would be "safe"er. but like I'm gonna be able to get within 10 miles of the airport once the SHTF....any suggestions? also i drive my B.O.V. daily.


I am actually writing (very slowly) a book about situations like this. Most preppers have good plans regarding bugging out from home, but few have thought about bugging out from work. Mine will be very specific to my area with key info regarding potential disasters that are possible here and ways to make it to different destinations.

For your situation I would highly suggest learning the locations of boat docks that have large amounts of watercraft and hope to either find one with the keys or learn to hotwire it all while having your family meet along the rivers edge and the ones that are too young to move on their own pick them up as a team.

This is for a complete shtf scenario. Hopefully at this stage the potential consequences of stealing will be easily outweighed by the well being of a family.

Alternatively, with an amount of money, you could buy and dock a boat on the most centralized location on the river. Personally I don't have the extra money for something like this as most dock fees are rediculously expensive.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

And my worst fear is not one of a nuclear war or invasion or even a zombie apocalypse. Its more of the variety of an emp or financial collapse. Something that would likely leave the entire population of the world alive left to fight for food and greatly reducing the natural wildlife, effectively starving the world as a whole. 

We have reached a delicate balance of food distribution as it is now. We can have beef or bananas or oranges or crab or nearly any other food anytime we want it. If the supply line ceases, people who don't know how to properly butcher and store animals are likely to kill the remaining livestock we have, taking very little and leaving the rest to rot. The fruits and vegetables are no different. People will take take take and not bother to replant. 

When that food runs out people will be forced to hunt, and I greatly fear that could be the real end of the human race. Turning, for example, my state of Tennessee's 4+ million residents to hunt for the state's less than 1 million deer, few thousand bears, and few hundred elk. Our only hope would be feral hogs that are not very widespread in the state.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine is the imminent economic failure causing food shortages,dollar will become worthless (pretty much there now) which will lead to the big SHTF scenario and bringing the worst out of even good people when they get hungry enough.The biggest fear for me would be the actual "act" itself of defending my family,home and stock/supplies.I'm not ex military,so the thought of having to fire a loaded weapon at someone to save whats mine has taken alot of mental training.But don't think for a second,when it comes to my family's survival,that I wouldn't do it.Thats why I started prepping in the first place years ago,i've just really stepped things up in the last year and 1/2.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

grinder37 said:


> Mine is the imminent economic failure causing food shortages,dollar will become worthless (pretty much there now) which will lead to the big SHTF scenario and bringing the worst out of even good people when they get hungry enough.The biggest fear for me would be the actual "act" itself of defending my family,home and stock/supplies.I'm not ex military,so the thought of having to fire a loaded weapon at someone to save whats mine has taken alot of mental training.But don't think for a second,when it comes to my family's survival,that I wouldn't do it.Thats why I started prepping in the first place years ago,i've just really stepped things up in the last year and 1/2.


I have ZERO problem taking someone out that is wanting to take from my family. Same as a disgruntled employee where I work. I am friends with most at work and just cordial with those I don't prefer to be around, but if any of them came in shooting I would make a beeline for them with an intent for my knife to be sunk well into their neck.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

An economic collapse is in our near future, I believe it's unavoidable at this point. I also believe it was done intentionally but that's another issue. Anyway my worst fear is what is going to happen to the innocent children. 
Our son was home for Spring Break & I was trying to be nice so I took my family to Sizzler for dinner. It was exceptionally crowded. I sat there looking at the people wondering who would survive and who didn't stand a chance. There were maybe two that had a shot at survival and they were both pretty old. It was VERY disturbing. 
The worst was thinking about the kids. They didn't sign up for this either and can't even participate in their own defense. Kids are cool. Their only downfall is that they grow up to be adults. Kind of like kittens turning into cats.
I don't have a problem with my own death, it's becoming dead that bothers me.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, the Cyprus Govt have just closed all banks so people can't get their money, what a bloody nightmare for them!
And if Cypus can do it, so can any govt anywhere, including the USA/Britain, simply by declaring a "National Emergency".
Even banks can decide to shut their doors in peoples faces anytime they feel like it, for examp here's a Brit bank that did it a couple of years ago-










The best strategy would therefore be to keep as little of our cash in banks as possible, and stash most of it at home


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Pandemic flu, or some highly contaigious disease running rampant. I am a power plant operator, and we have contigency plans for just this. Its a very big threat. If a bunch of power plant workers were to get sick, or heaven forbid die...., it takes years to learn to operate a power plant, and all plants are different, so its not like you can just truck in new operators. The electric grid would go down, and than you know how crazy people get when the lights go out.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

1st Economic collapse leading to war! 2nd meteor, 3rd large earth quakes! 
Big Bug Out Trucks bobbed deuce military surplus sell the big prepper trucks


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You said, "nightmare" so ok, here goes... (I have never shared this with anyone for reasons that will soon become obvious)

So I'm sitting in my LazyBoy riveted to re-runs of the 1983 ProBass Fishing qualifying tourney and drinking warm, flat Pabst Blue Ribbon, when the lights go out. "Mary," I yell, "did you forget to pay the light bill again?"

"Why no sugarbritches, It's all paid up you hunka hunka buring love," she coos.

Just then, I become aware of the haunting sounds of Micheal Jackson's "Thriller" playing inside of my skull. Taking no chances, I strap on my .45 and head outside to see if the neighbors have power.

The whole neighborhood is dark, but the moon is full and I glimpse the unmistakable sight of a red leather clad horde of Micheal Jackson zombies shuffle/dancing their way towards me. I want to run, but am rooted to the spot by the tight choreography and spiffy costuming. To my utter horror, I look down and see my foot tapping. "Nooooooooooo," I yell.

I draw my .45 and fire, but instead of shooting, a stick slides out and a "BANG!" flag unfurls. 

By now, the dreaded toe tapping has turned into full fledged dancing. I'm popin' and lockin', hippin' and hoppin' and god alone knows what else, and I'm forced to admit I got some moves yo, ya feel me? Almost surrounded, I spot a break in the zombie throng and start moonwalking towards it.

This seems to confuse the zombies, who can't tell for sure what direction I'm headed, and I can't help but celebrate by performing a snap spin, intending to transition right into a crotch grabbing hat pose. (degree of difficulty 9.3, the freakin judges will love it!)

As I start the spin, I hear a sickening "SNAP," and realize I have shattered my old, brittle hip. As I fall to the ground, screaming like a frightened little girl, they close in and start eating my brain.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You lost me at "drinking warm flat Pabst Blue Ribbon". I cannot think of much worse than that, except maybe a 3rd Obama term or Michael Jackson's Thriller video. Maybe next time you could also weave in something about waking up next to Hillary Clinton while you are at it. (Sorry, I just threw up a little in my mouth.)

Thanks a lot. I may just have to go shoot myself now after re-reading your entire post.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Hillary Clinton wet and naked on a cold day!!!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

prepadoodle, you just made my day. Love the mental images! lol. The thought of zombies being dressed like MJ are enough to make me shudder!

On a serious note. The worst case is a grid down in the U.S. and China takes us over. I'm speaking chinese, while trying to hoe a field of soy beans, trying not to get caught eating a few as I work, as our daily rations are about 1/2 cup of rice a day. I don't worry about he Russians, as I think the Chinese are bigger and badder than any Rusky mafioso.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

randy grider said:


> Pandemic flu, or some highly contaigious disease running rampant. I am a power plant operator, and we have contigency plans for just this. Its a very big threat. If a bunch of power plant workers were to get sick, or heaven forbid die...., it takes years to learn to operate a power plant, and all plants are different, so its not like you can just truck in new operators. The electric grid would go down, and than you know how crazy people get when the lights go out.


I am not a bible guy, but my grand mother was all fire and brimstone ya know. I remember her talking about when the end days come it will be like a thief who comes in the night. No one will know the day nor the hour. To me I am right here with you randy, I believe the worst scenario would be pandemic. Think about it, we love our guns, I love my guns, but an enemy you can't see, you can't shoot, that could be anywhere, and is lethal enough to thin out 90% of the population. That is one scary ****ing adversary! All you can do it practice hygiene best you can, know proper procedures to avoid contamination, but ****... anything could happen, it could be a pinhole breach in your mask that ends your shit.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The scary part about pandemic is that it is a crapshoot. Who lives and who dies don't depend on how rich you are, how prepared you are, where you are. Bring out your dead! Hey! This one ain't dead!


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

longrider said:


> On a serious note. The worst case is a grid down in the U.S. and China takes us over. I'm speaking chinese, while trying to hoe a field of soy beans, trying not to get caught eating a few as I work, as our daily rations are about 1/2 cup of rice a day. I don't worry about he Russians, as I think the Chinese are bigger and badder than any Rusky mafioso.


that will not happen.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

No country will land troops on our shores. Ain't gonna happen. Hell, we couldn't invade Vietnam successfully.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Economic warfare might escalate in future years when countries realise they can bust another country without having to go to the bother of invading.
For example the West is currently making Iran's Ahmedinejad and that N.Korean brat squeal because of tough sanctions.
So the most powerful countries will be the ones who've got enormous economic power, China springs to mind and could certainly put the squeeze on Western countries if they wanted to.


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

Having to retire and stay in Kalifornia!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Dems taking over the House in 14, which would give them total control.
We are already circling the drain.
The economic downward spiral (collapse), higher taxes, gun control, more handouts, would come at an alarming rate.

This election will be critical folks.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2361


But yeah, becoming slave labor in a Fema / bama controlled prison camp is a bad day.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The worst that can happen is that they kill you - I'd rather die free than be a slave.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My ex-wives.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

We are in the middle of my worst nightmare.

The President of the United States is disregarding the rule of law on a daily basis and I fly 1100 miles one way to work every week.

If flights are grounded it could take me months to travel that far. God knows what could happen to them in that time. 

Lord protect us all


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The absolute worse thing that could happen is...
If the country completely embraces a socialistic form of government and our rights are pronounced null and void.

That would mean that I would have to lie to stay alive to fight back to the republic. It would require me to become something I would rather not be.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Or you could just join me and a few hundred thousand others as we peacefully march on W.D.C. and demand the same kind of chagne the people of Egypt did after Mubarak. Its not like the muslim bro's are going to take over here.



PaulS said:


> The absolute worse thing that could happen is...
> If the country completely embraces a socialistic form of government and our rights are pronounced null and void.
> 
> That would mean that I would have to lie to stay alive to fight back to the republic. It would require me to become something I would rather not be.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Ripon, when do we leave?


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Rosanne Barr is the only remaining living woman


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> Rosanne Barr is the only remaining living woman


You've laid forward an impossible predicament. Can't happen so you don't have to worry about THAT.

Now if you said "Rosanne Barr is the only remaining living thing" that doesn't fail the logic test.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

mossberg500 said:


> WW3 is the worst in my head. The next is being invaded after the American people are disarmed..


Invasion has already happened, I hear Mexicans have been sneaking across your southern border for years..
Same with Britain except it's not Mexicans here, it's every freeloader from Africa, Asia and eastern europe etc who've been pouring in at the rate of hundreds of thousands per year for the last 50 years. Our current Prime Minister Cameron is on the case and has promised to cut the numbers to only "tens of thousands per year" so that's alright then.(insert sarcastic emoticon here)

PS- There are also the equivalent of two Commie Army Divisions on US soil, as the membership of the US Communist Party is around 15,000 plus a load more sympathisers, just like in Britain.
At least here in Britain we've got two fast-growing "Britain First" parties who'll stop the rot (the BNP and UKIP), but as far as I can tell at the moment America has got no such alternatives to the tired old Reps/Dems, maybe the Klan should start fielding a few candidates to put things right..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

vandelescrow said:


> Rosanne Barr is the only remaining living woman


The complete and total horror of that is to much to imagine.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

_That nothing happens!_ And we just continue on down the rabbit trail, dumbing down, becoming more complacent, more dependent, mindless little slaves to our government.


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

I think, that the worst nightmare for me, is that the Government, any Government, tries to help.... by force.


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine would have to be a nuclear fallout or just mass bombings in general


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Worst Nightmare: Hyper Nova in our part of the Galaxy (Google it)
Most likely SHTF event: EMP from the SUN or Deliberate Atmospheric EMP by one of our many Enemies. You don't need a nuke to create a country wide EMP. The US, Russia and other counties have invested a lot of $$$ into non-nuke EMP weapons. EMPs are now the first strike weapons of choice


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The gov't doing a nationwide "gun collection", which would cause war between the soldiers and citizens. The police are outnumbered, outgunned, and honestly, out to protect their family first..I feel that if something truly trajic happened, most people, police included, are headed home or to a preset rally point to gather family. how likely? I don't know..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Release of a weaponized biological agent of something contagious/pandemic


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

No ice cream... The horror.. The horror...


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> No ice cream... The horror.. The horror...









Don't even think that!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Too late to react your personal apocalypse is here!


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Too late to react your personal apocalypse is here!


just got 2 gallons, on sale. I'm good. Apocalypse averted....for now


----------



## PrepperJohn (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd have to say an event which can bring down the pwoer grid (i.e. EMP or cyber-attack). As we're all thrust back into living like it's the 1800's I fear that secondary events would begin unfold such as a pandemic caused by a virus like MERS or H7N9. Medical facilities would run out of fuel and their backup generators would long be able to function and thus populations would be turned away from seeking treatment. Imagine a world where you have to witness multiple family member potentially dying in front of you and there's nothing you can do about it... This would cause our overall society to coming to a virtual stand-still which is then followed by panic, hoarding, rioting, looting, and total chaos. I've been following PrepperZone.net on Twitter and I've been reading a LOT lately on their posts about such events unfolding. It seems that I'm not the only one worried about this either as governments are scrambling to fortify their power grids (to little avail) and attempting to have better tracking of viruses from WHO and the CDC.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

8675309 said:


> just got 2 gallons, on sale. I'm good. Apocalypse averted....for now


I went and got some Spumoni last night I'm good too.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

End of the Mayan calendar ...... oh wait ........ nevermind!


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

After reading 1 Second After...has to be EMP. 

I am so scared of what would happen in this country after reading that book, that I am not even prepping for it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is your worse apocalyptic nightmare? 

Obama somehow getting a third term.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Carp614 said:


> After reading 1 Second After...has to be EMP.
> 
> I am so scared of what would happen in this country after reading that book, that I am not even prepping for it.


Good book for sure. I could never bring myself to believe people would behave so well when the lights go out though... It's getting to be more and more common to hear about kids gunning people down for no reason other than the thrill in day to day normal life. THEN you take their electronics from them?!?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No more fudge brownies at the bakers.... 



well it was all I could come up with - I am pretty much prepared for everything else.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 7, 2013)

Dontlookatme,

The bad news is, if a nuke hits the downtown of your city, you won't be around to worry about it. The good news is, you won't be around to worry about it. Your best bet is to leave the big city.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 7, 2013)

An asteroid strike would ruin everyone's day, week, month, year, life. No real prep for that, just ask the dinosaurs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hillary following Obama in the white house. Nightmares


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 7, 2013)

Are those tow lines I see at the front of the sub? Maybe the Russians didn't sell them an engine to go with it.


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

econmic collapse or a solar flare or a breakdown in socity aka rioting ect ect they are my worst nightmares ::redsnipe::


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Hillary following Obama in the white house. Nightmares


If we live long enough to get to the election.. I'm afraid that nightmare's SURE to be a reality!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My worse nightmare, ok probably not my worse, (I'd have to go with so many Earth changing events already mentioned) but anyway, a nightmare I am afraid is already here is the Socialist, the welfare-government-hand-me-out people, liberals and people still voting the same party not paying attention to who/what they are voting for but simply cause it's "their party" finally outnumbering people who want to live in a free county, and believe a person should earn their way thru life. I am afraid their numbers will allow them to always control the government and we will slowly (or maybe not so slowly) see the end of the America we love. Other words, like Rome, we will rot from within.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, that scenario is well underway.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a concern of my own... But if their "terrorizing" it's apparently a pretty big concern for _somebody!_ :shock:

Herpes-infected monkeys terrorize Florida | New York Post


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Worst apocalyptic nightmare?

My ex-wives moving into my neighborhood. Worst zombie nightmare possible.


----------



## MayanPrepper888 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well ive had multiple when SHTF nightmares. one was almost like the movie DOOM and I was in a large city with a dwindled down population and the only business going was McDonalds (since McDonalds is practically self sustainable with their own potatoes farms and cattle farms), another dream it was moment after the looting started and I was stuck for some reason with my mom and sister (two of the dumbest people ever) and I was telling them that we need to loot BIG5/ sporting goods lol get us some weapons but they didn't want to listen to me ultimately leading to our demise.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Waking up between Hillary Clinton and Janet Nepolitano.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Another storm like sandy


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The government coming to help.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

BudsGras said:


> My vote would be a polar shift causing mass floods and drowning. I guess this is due to where I almost drowned when I was younger.


The only nightmare i would have would be a incident beyond our control..Basically same things but different reasons..


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

My worse nightmare would have to be mass government intervention.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Leon said:


> ::redsnipe:: I have weighed a lot of things and my memory reaches pretty far back. Personally, I place no stock in an EMP event. I also have no reason to believe there will be any sort of polar shift, it has never happened. 2012 holds no water either, if it did trust me the governments would be underground already. Financial and societal collapse is plenty real though, and it's quietly spreading all over the globe. Syria, Iraq, Tunisia, Egypt and now more are beginning to see the effect of the elite banksters doings.
> 
> My worst nightmare would _have_ to be crazy Americans in a very desperate situation going out of their skulls. In a city as big as this one, it's going to be abysmal at best. It only took five inches of snow here to cause several deaths, and that was just a little snow. Luckily our farms are pretty well hidden and defensible but numbers vs smaller numbers always win. That's my two cents, people.


You know in the end you were right about the small numbers versus the bid numbers but take a look at the Spartans, 300 against a MILLION man Persian army made them pay so dearly they lost the moral to fight to win. Of course then 10,000 spartans and 30,000 greeks met on the battlefield but they were still outnumbered 3 to 1 and one... So keep your head up breath slow and steady and squeeze the trigger never pull it...


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh and as for my most feared, I would fear the laying back and taking the government pounding like we have been for so long that no one saw the opening we once had to fight back and by the time we start the government is to strong and we end up doing nothing. 

I fear an event where the government offers land and money or power to those willing to help their cause and because humans are greedy by nature our own men and women will be willing to turn weapons against us for the sake of their future and wealth and power.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

a viral disease . Bird flu type thing. we have pandemic plans at my job in a coal power plant. its a big enough threat they have a plan to deal with it. mostly keeping us at work while our families die so we can keep the lights on. It takes years of on the job training to operate a power plant.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

another Obama in office... or hillary clinton getting elected next.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm scared maybe a nuclear war...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> Bacon shortage.


Thank god someone said it!! 
2013 bacon shortage ?unavoidable? | New York Post


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chef said:


> My worst nightmare is the fact that agencies such as FEMA and DHS would take over and be in charge. They scare me more than the zombies do.


DHS are the zombies...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My greatest fear is Martial Law. Then Earthquakes, tornados and tsunamis. Im not too worried about WROL or bad people marauding and looting. I got a decent prep for that... but natural disasters are tough and Martial Law will suck... I grew up under Martial Law and it was not fun at all. I dont want to go through that again.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

My fear is a SHTF scenario suddenly unfolding while travelling. I cant imagine what that would be like to be on vacation somewhere and have all hell break loose hundreds of miles from my supplies.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

littleblackdevil said:


> My fear is a SHTF scenario suddenly unfolding while travelling. I cant imagine what that would be like to be on vacation somewhere and have all hell break loose hundreds of miles from my supplies.


How about even worse, you're separated from your loved ones. What if they were away and couldn't get back?! No communication! That would be brutal!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Being separated would be the worst


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Biological. Some sort of super virus. We wouldn't stand a chance. Out of all the EOW scenarios I think this is by far the most likely. Well maybe a asteroid, but that would be over quick.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The one thing that scares the crap out of me is the improbable re-election of Obumer in 2016, then martial law where Obumer stays on as president for the rest of his life.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine is economy collapse. Where it takes wheelbarrows full of hundred dollar bills to buy a loaf of bread. Where people are starving and turn into roving mobs of zombies looking for what they can take. 

I already see it happening. People that don't work to better themselves thinking they can take what other people worked hard for. For free. My fear is that it won't go away once SHTF. I may not have a LOT of preps or food, but someone somewhere thinks they're entitled to it


----------



## coco53 (Nov 19, 2013)

My home is in a good spot but my fear when the SHTF that a certain one of my sister in laws will show up to stay. Mom and Dad in law are fine She can make anything taste great


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

coco53 said:


> My home is in a good spot but my fear when the SHTF that a certain one of my sister in laws will show up to stay. Mom and Dad in law are fine She can make anything taste great


Now you can understand why I mover 1500 miles away from my sister.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

kevincali said:


> Mine is economy collapse. Where it takes wheelbarrows full of hundred dollar bills to buy a loaf of bread. Where people are starving and turn into roving mobs of zombies looking for what they can take.
> 
> I already see it happening. People that don't work to better themselves thinking they can take what other people worked hard for. For free. My fear is that it won't go away once SHTF. I may not have a LOT of preps or food, but someone somewhere thinks they're entitled to it


While I can't argue with you, eventually the zombies will cease walking due to lead poisoning or other problems associated with looting.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

now that I thought about it a while and all the joke answers are played out, any type of food shortage would be the worst. not eating would really suck.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The worst nightmare in Washington state would be when the Big foots find out they are a protected species and start raiding farms and ranches for their food stores. You can't shot them or even try to scare them away - powerless against the hordes of Big foots rampaging across the countryside. (and the smell! it would take weeks to get the smell out of the pantry)


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah I agree about the pandemic being a tough one. You have to go into lock down and try to ride it out. How long can one last before trying to reach out to help friends and family and inevitably exposing yourself.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Also, for the record, by exposing yourself I didn't mean whipping it out.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol.lol. ^


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The worst nightmare in Washington state would be when the Big foots find out they are a protected species and start raiding farms and ranches for their food stores. You can't shot them or even try to scare them away - powerless against the hordes of Big foots rampaging across the countryside. (and the smell! it would take weeks to get the smell out of the pantry)


I thought Bigfoots only ate Jack Link's Jerkey? :shock:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Polar shifts bothers me


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

EMP or loss of electricity.. It would change everything about how we live... Then economic collapse and nuclear war..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ice age, to be specific, a "snowball earth" caused by some form of impact that shifts earths orbit... it can happen, chances are it won't happen, but that's a generational problem


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine change every so often. 

But it'd have to be economy collapse. Not just the collapse, but the resulting rioting and looting when people run out of food and $100 won't buy a slice of bread


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The real reason behind the 22LR (for me) would apply to the most apocolyptic event ever - that happened to me.

My father, brother and I were rolling along carefully on our property looking for some fresh meet (deer, antelope, maybe something else) and the rear axle on the truck snapped. Now my dad was 81, my brother bearing a knee brace for a recent operation, would mean I have a 7 to 8 mile hike out. The three of us cared so little for things I carried a .308, my dad a 30-06 and my brother a 270 all bolt actions. Dad brought the only pistol, a vintage WWII used 1911 with a single magazine and just 7 rounds. I carried a box of .308 and that was the most any of us had with us. Dad handed me his 1911, I slung the .308 and grasped a decent supply of water and began the hike. Our land is severely rattle snake infested. When I fired the 7th round from the 1911 at the 7th snake I could hear my dad and brother laughing at me - "your out of ammo" They were right, and the rattlers began extracting their reveng for the fallen by tightening up their groups and forcing me to spend countless minutes going around and around them. I actually used the bolt action twice in urgent self defense from a couple of commando snakes and once I lined up three and carried the shot along the ground and got two - the third coward slithered off - I think he was seeking reinforcements. 

I vowed to never enter distant parts of the ranch again with out a 22 pistol and a brick of ammo.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Hillary Clinton getting elected president and Honey Boo-Boo getting renewed for another season.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Hillary Clinton getting elected president and Honey Boo-Boo getting renewed for another season.


I'm not sure what a Honey Boo-Boo is, but as far as Hillary, do we have a more viable conservative?
(Don't flame me, I am just pointing out how far down we've gone!)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm not sure what a Honey Boo-Boo is, but as far as Hillary, do we have a more viable conservative?
> (Don't flame me, I am just pointing out how far down we've gone!)


Ted Cruz
Mike Lee
Scott Walker
Meangreen
You

(Anybody but Chris Christie.)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm all for Chris Christy. Let the mob run things for a while.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Ted Cruz
> Mike Lee
> Scott Walker
> Meangreen
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I would be a really lousy pick. I have many faults, and a hair trigger for righteous and violent indignation is one of them. I would be in a federal prison after laying waste to Pelosi, Reid as well as the rest of the treasonists, and all member of the Federal Reserve. Make sure you pick a really good VP for the ticket.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I would be a really lousy pick. I have many faults, and a hair trigger for righteous and violent indignation is one of them. I would be in a federal prison after laying waste to Pelosi, Reid as well as the rest of the treasonists, and all member of the Federal Reserve. Make sure you pick a really good VP for the ticket.


So what are your faults? Everything you have mentioned so far sounds like a pretty good campaign slogan.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Inor - do you know where the Cruz's get their dough? (managing director at Goldman Sachs and CFR member)

Chris Christy would love to get the nod to run - he and Hillary could get into a pissing match about who is a stronger gun control advocate... and I think he might win. (only because she is smart enough to not kick the hive)

I'll have to look into the others you listed but I think meangreen or another random board member would be my pick over pretty much anyone that will run.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Inor - do you know where the Cruz's get their dough? (managing director at Goldman Sachs and CFR member)
> 
> Chris Christy would love to get the nod to run - he and Hillary could get into a pissing match about who is a stronger gun control advocate... and I think he might win. (only because she is smart enough to not kick the hive)
> 
> I'll have to look into the others you listed but *I think meangreen or another random board member would be my pick over pretty much anyone that will run*.


meangreen for president :lol: I would certainly vote for him. That would really keep the press busy. Every time he blinked, the press would piss all over themselves.


----------



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

A Mad Max scenario would make me piss myself... I wouldn't mind putting the federal gov in a thunderdome... it would make me happy to see them fight it out... but in all a scenario where all the world was turned into a desert would not be fun... the only thing I can think of that could cause this would be a solar flare... nuclear war.. or just a out of control green house...


----------



## spag (Dec 4, 2013)

my beadsheet strangling me or getting shrunk and strangled in a walmart bag.


----------



## carhugger_prep (Dec 29, 2013)

For me it would be the world being over run by idiots and tools. Once sec it already has happened and we're ****ed.


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

The genocide of the White Race through forced assimilation is my worst nightmare.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

A global pandemic. Like that movie The Stand, nothing you can do will prepare you for that. EMP, I can live without electronics. Terrorist attack, bring it. Nuclear war, not much to do but kiss your ass goodbye. Natural disasters, do what I can to ride it out and survive the aftermath. But a little bug that can get in my system that I can’t fight is my idea of a worst case scenario.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> A global pandemic. Like that movie The Stand, nothing you can do will prepare you for that. EMP, I can live without electronics. Terrorist attack, bring it. Nuclear war, not much to do but kiss your ass goodbye. Natural disasters, do what I can to ride it out and survive the aftermath. But a little bug that can get in my system that I can't fight is my idea of a worst case scenario.


the human race won't end with a bang but a whisper - Elbert Einstein

grate, yet ****ed up movie


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been to a lot of dirt poor third world countries and here are some things I fear the most and not neccesarily in the order I fear them.

1. Econimic/Finacial collapse. What ever it is that causes it is irrelevant. Without a job and a reliable source of reasonable income in this day and age its going to be very tough to eek out even the most meager of a living. Run away inflation, devaluing of the dollar and a depression could really wreck havock on ones ability to keep their head above water.

2. Societal Break Down where crime runs rampant and civility is all but non-existent. Desperate people will do desperate things and not think twice about it or who they may be hurting and could care less.

3. If the economy gets bad enough and the standards of living drop low enough, diseases such as Dysentery, Malaria, West Nile, Tuberculosis and a number of other 3rd world nasties could become quiet prevelant and quiet life threatening. This sounds really far fetched and most don't think about it, but things like this are quiet rampant in the Phillipine's, Thailand, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Malaysia, Kenya, Mexico, Columbia etc...where the standards of living have dropped pretty low for a vast majority of the population.

4. A Tyranical Government hostile to its people. Do I really need to go there?

There are a gazillion other things that can go wrong in life but with these four your future if you survive them is bleak at best.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> the human race won't end with a bang but a whisper - Elbert Einstein
> 
> grate, yet ****ed up movie


I am pretty sure that was T.S. Elliot. Albert Einstein said I know not what weapons world war III will be fought with but WWIV will be fought with sticks and stones.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I am pretty sure that was T.S. Elliot. Albert Einstein said I know not what weapons world war III will be fought with but WWIV will be fought with sticks and stones.


going to have to watch the stand now lol, I swear it's another one of Einstein's quotes, there are so many...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

A democrat or a republican gets re elected, then nothing changes, we are so ****ed!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

carhugger_prep said:


> For me it would be the world being over run by idiots and tools. Once sec it already has happened and we're ****ed.


Look in the rear view mirror they are already doing it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I am pretty sure that was T.S. Elliot. Albert Einstein said I know not what weapons world war III will be fought with but WWIV will be fought with sticks and stones.


I have to apologise, you're right bro


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I am pretty sure that was T.S. Elliot. Albert Einstein said I know not what weapons world war III will be fought with but WWIV will be fought with sticks and stones.


I have to apologise, you're right bro


----------



## imautoparts (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought I would noodle an answer before reading the previous 20 pages of posts. Great thread BTW.

My apocalyptic nightmare is any kind of massive electromagnetic pulse . In fact, I'm almost positive that the potential for EMP weapons is the REAL reason we freak out so bad over nuclear weapons programs.

Think of it - one tiny bomb, no fallout or ground damage necessary, just a giant burst of energy.

Your car won't run - no more electronics

Your house won't work - the electrical grid the last time it happened was made of huge stranded-cable copper telegraph systems in the 1870s, and they actually blew apart when a large solar flare hit. How do you think your local utility will look after something like that?

You can't just fix anything, it will need to be completely replaced... yet with no vehicles or power anywhere, we are talking maybe a 5 YEAR process to restore basic electric service. Can you imagine the chaos in larger cities?

We don't need zombies, desperate fat people are scary by themselves. Imagine America with no more restaurants, no more vehicles, NOTHING of electrical technology except hardened government facilities. THAT is what FEMA and HS are preparing for - as it is a statistical certainty it will happen. It is inevitable

I hope I'm dead by then... but only the fates will decide.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

as the book of Revelations reveals, everything that possible can happen will happen.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right right. As as a famous old King said..."There ain't nothing new under the Sun." (paraphrase)


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Being separated from my family in the event of a sudden, widespread catastrophe. I'll rely on them but trusting a perfect stranger would seriously go against my nature.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obama is crowned king.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Waking up in bed beside a naked, smiling Hilary Clinton who asks me "want some more sugar?"

THAT is my worst apocalyptic nightmare.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't have one. I don't think a genuine SHTF scenario will happen in my lifetime. But then I don't think my house will burn down either, and I carry insurance for That too. Preparation is better than fear any day.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Economic collapse ........ or Obama being President for Life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Waking up in bed beside a naked, smiling Hilary Clinton who asks me "want some more sugar?"
> 
> THAT is my worst apocalyptic nightmare.


...and then "hillary" rips off her mask and its...obama... wearing red lipstick. Then you glance down and see red lipstick all over your....!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> ...and then "hillary" rips off her mask and its...obama... wearing red lipstick. Then you glance down and see red lipstick all over your....!


You always have the funniest emoticons.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

My family and I are separated by rivers and creeks and miles... regardless of the cause of SHTF, that I would discover I am the only one left alive.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Revelation 8:11
the name of the star is Wormwood. A third of the waters turned bitter, and many people died from the waters that had become bitter.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...and then "hillary" rips off her mask and its...obama... wearing red lipstick. Then you glance down and see red lipstick all over your....!


vomit time.... but since both of them prefer women I think we're safe from that nightmare.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A well engineered bio-attack using a genetically engineered bacteria or virus that spreads like wildfire and is antibiotic resistant.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> Rosanne Barr is the only remaining living woman


Rosie O'Donnell as her **** life partner and they are voted in as potus with Michael Moore as V.P.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I would say something like a massive unavoidable space object found 10 years before it collides with earth. A 10 year global death sentence countdown would change the world overnight in so many horrible ways we can't even imagine. With nothing to plan ahead for, with no future for our children, grandchildren and so on, we would rip ourselves to pieces long before doomsday.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

That is scary.
While I was active duty bio-warfare bothered me most.



FoolAmI said:


> A well engineered bio-attack using a genetically engineered bacteria or virus that spreads like wildfire and is antibiotic resistant.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> That is scary.
> While I was active duty bio-warfare bothered me most.


I read an article (Fortune magazine if I remember correctly) 2 years ago about people who did bio-engineering and gene-splicing new bacteria at home and low cost ways to do it. The scary thing was that it was all done by US citizens (4 interviews, two of them with people living in apartments in NYC with the equipment in their apartments) who were looking for things like cures for cancer or bacteria to eat waste sludge. It made me realize how easily and for a fairly low cost a person could do gene splicing in bacteria (less than $4000 for the basic equipment).

Let a terrorist group play with this stuff for a few years trying to make a killer superbug and they could probably do it. Add another year or two to make sure the bug was super- antibiotic resistant and easy to spread and we'd have a world killer.

start to a book I'm playing with:

*The government said it was started by a bunch of Muslim fanatics; not Al-Qaida but a group related to Al-Qaida in one of those states that broke away from the Soviet Union during the 1990's. It seems that they had quietly gotten the funding from wealthy nutcases in the Arab world (people like Bin-Laden, may he burn) who weren't quite right in the head. They figured that if "true believers" went to paradise, then it wasn't wrong if a few hundred million Muslims got an express ticket to paradise if that was the price to be paid for killing a few billion "non-believers"; you know, Christians, Hindus (like Gandhi), even atheists qualified as non-believers in their book. Basically they really believed in the saying; Kill them all, let God sort them out.

*Now tell me if this isn't something those Al-Qaida or ISIS nutcases wouldn't be willing to do.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

And yes,,,, I keep basic breathing masks and gloves in my preps along with plenty of anti-bacterial soap.

Creating "Zombies",,,, Isn't going to happen,,, too many physiological changes so not possible. 
Creating dead through massive hemorrhaging,,, we already have bacteria that can do that.
UV resistant...check.... but could be improved to assure longer surface contact transmittal
antibiotic resistant...check,,, research MIRS and others
aerosol transfer ability....check,,,, sneeze and cough, How about a spray can filled with the stuff...
aerobatic resistance....check
rapid transfer ....could be improved but just one sneeze...
80% morbidity ....check,,, Ebola anyone???? 

All already exist but not all in the same bug. Now they only need to combine them (easier said than done) and set them off in many locations. With modern travel it would spread like wildfire before it was even detected. 
Ever heard of the flu pandemic of 1918 that killed 40 million before modern travel???
The Black Plague???? before modern travel and it still killed about 1/3 of Europe.

Can you imagine the panic when it was officially announced??? The panic alone would kill millions.... The real thing.... Billions 

Today it could be done on purpose.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Nuclear proliferation, once Iran gets the nuclear bomb every 3rd world country will try to get one. Some are already working on a delivery system.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The worst case in my opinion is if nothing spectacular happens and the USA just slips into apathy and accepts the socialism that is becoming common.


----------



## Raven (Jan 17, 2014)

I lean toward takeover by enemies of the domestic type. I fear the FEMA camps and other types of "re-education". What do you do when you feel just to old to really do much more than live now. Mr Raven and I have some supplies together. More than many that we know. We had a little group together that talked about getting together if the SHTF but they all gradually drifted away and are to busy to train or contribute anymore. Maybe it is just a bad day for me or maybe just a long winter but I see the noose tightening every time we have to bow to the powers that be. If you submit and get a permit for putting a roof on your house, submit to some other asinine law or regulation, that noose tightens just a bit. In our area, we got pinched for 20 years of building without permission. We got caught not asking for permission by a fly over by our friendly government. No place to hide anymore. Our big goal at this point is to go out with company


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Whatever the disaster, natural, or man made, the unprepared will expect the prepared to provide for them, much like they allready do ! They will become very angry, and violent when we dont provide for them, thats what the ammo stockpile is for, that and bartering.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Allow me to set the scene:

(Thumps on a door) Knock, knock, knock...

(Open door) Hello?

(Childs voice) Hi. Are you Sasquatch? 

(Adults voice) Yes.

(Childs voice) You're my Daddy!


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Allow me to set the scene:
> 
> (Thumps on a door) Knock, knock, knock...
> 
> ...


I have no idea what that means. :suspicion:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

8675309 said:


> I have no idea what that means. :suspicion:


For a good time call...8675309


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

8675309 said:


> I have no idea what that means. :suspicion:


It means Squatch is your long lost daddy.:?:


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

EMP, nuclear war, something to that effect. A deliberate attack on the West against long time enemies. This is my worse nightmare because it could be followed up with more attacks, it wouldn't be just a one event kind of thing. Also this is a probable scenario.


----------



## Raven (Jan 17, 2014)

It means that relatives that you never knew that you had will be coming and expecting to be taken care of. In our house, if we don't know you, we DON'T OWE YOU. We are going to have a convenient case of forgetfulness when it comes to a certain few that we do know. In our plans, we have a sign that people are supposed to display so that we know you are pre-welcomed to our retreat. It can be seen from a distance and if you don't have it or forget to display it, you are not getting in without a fight.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Financial failure of the government will be one of the worst things.

Natural disasters will be somewhat localized so help can eventually come from other parts of the country. But when the federal government stops writing checks it affects the entire country. Welfare people won't get their handouts so would soon be rioting. Retired won't get their social security checks. Retired federal employees including retired military no money. Companies with government contracts won't have money to pay their employees. 
No money to pay active military but I think they would do their job for awhile. No pay for TSA agents or air traffic controllers so a good chance commercial flights would soon stop. A lot of public transportation has federal subsidies so expect some of that to shut down. Same as railroads.
And the list goes on.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

That, despite all of the preparations we have made, all of the water and food and firearms and everything else we can think of, having been purchased and placed in storage.....................in the end, we will still lose our cable television channels, and I will no longer have access to Sportscenter or Pawn Stars or Hardcore Pawn or The Blacklist or The Walking Dead.

Now THAT, my friends, is my definition of an apocalypse.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally running out of coffee.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hillary as President


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obama failing to surrender his "position"


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

Raven said:


> It means that relatives that you never knew that you had will be coming and expecting to be taken care of. In our house, if we don't know you, we DON'T OWE YOU. We are going to have a convenient case of forgetfulness when it comes to a certain few that we do know. In our plans, we have a sign that people are supposed to display so that we know you are pre-welcomed to our retreat. It can be seen from a distance and if you don't have it or forget to display it, you are not getting in without a fight.


ah ha! lol Thanks.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Financial failure of the government will be one of the worst things.


they have been failing for years. they just borrow more. No biggie...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Two more years of Obama


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys are such optimists.


----------

